# Halo 9 string guitar "NINE"



## W4D (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok so I will be sposting some different body shapes on here and getting your feed back and also asking some questions on the hardware and copoments that should be used.

I going to make only 25 nine strings no more no less each one will be numbered and have a certificate. 

I will be posting more soon and getting your ideas ok. 

Take Care

~W


----------



## W4D (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok every one I just got off the phone with KAHLER they are willing to make the nine string trem unit for the guitar.

These units will be 100% hand made in Ocean side California for us. 

I am just curious in asking you this one question honestly, how many people would like to have a nine string guitar with a trem unit?

Please get back to me.

~W4D


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2005)

That depends on:

- The price.
- The cost.
- How much it runs me.
- What I have to shell out for one.
- How far I'm set back for it.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 28, 2005)

that'd be awsome! but the price...


----------



## Drew (Jun 28, 2005)

Why not 28? 9x3...

Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much about demand for certain specs, if you're making such a small batch - I'm SURE you can find 25 people who'd buy a 9-string (pending price reasonability, of course) with a given set of specs, so does it matter if it's something 25 people will buy or 225 people would, if there's a fixed number?


----------



## W4D (Jun 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> Why not 28? 9x3...
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much about demand for certain specs, if you're making such a small batch - I'm SURE you can find 25 people who'd buy a 9-string (pending price reasonability, of course) with a given set of specs, so does it matter if it's something 25 people will buy or 225 people would, if there's a fixed number?



hmm ... well i see your point. I am sure I will still make some in the custom shop. But i just ment 25 or like you said 28 all same specs somethings special I dunno just thinking outloud

I was just mailnly curious. No one has really done a trem on one and well I have been recently getting demands for 7,8 strings with hard tails. 

Ok different question. 

You guys seem to be talking alot about price here. What woul dyou all feel comfortable realistic speaking buying a USA made nine string for. 

Just curious

~W


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2005)

9x3=27


----------



## Drew (Jun 28, 2005)

*reads darren's post*

*shoots self in head*

Um... Yeah.  

Hell, my take? Do the 9 string trem, simplty because that'll force them to do the initial tooling and whatnot. I know hipshot will work like that - they'll bring basically any custom order into production, provided the custom orderer will cover the initial manchining (programming for the CNC machining, I assume - I guess Jim Soloway's the guy to talk to for this, though... or was it LGM? darren, you'd know). So, after your order them in the first place, there'll be a 9-string trem on the market for other luthiers and custom projects.


----------



## XEN (Jun 28, 2005)

It's hard to estimate a legitimate price for an American made 9 stringer since the only reference point we have to date is Conklin, and their bare bones 9 is $4500 without a case. The hardware and electronics themselves will be pricey to you I'm sure. I'd love to say $1500 to $2000, but I'm a realist. I know it's going to cost a lot to make this first run.

That being said I'd love to be one of the lucky 25.

My questions are:
What will the scale length be? (My 7 stringer is 28 5/8", and I found that scale length very easy to adjust to since from the third fret up the scale is the same as any 25 1/2" guitar.)
How many frets? (I recommend an absolute minimum of 24. A 9 string guitar should be all about range.)
What are the planned pickup configurations?
What brands?

Personally, since this is an extreme project, I would go for an extreme design. I know we're not all metalheads, but I can see that this will have an extreme appeal with that crowd.

On a side note, would you be willing to consider making a custom 10 string at some point in the future?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> *reads darren's post*
> 
> *shoots self in head*



Dont worry, you're an english lit major, not a math major ;p


----------



## Leon (Jun 28, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Dont worry, you're an english lit major, not a math major ;p


hell, i'm a physics graduate and *i* didn't even catch it


----------



## Donnie (Jun 28, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> What will the scale length be? (My 7 stringer is 28 5/8", and I found that scale length very easy to adjust to since from the third fret up the scale is the same as any 25 1/2" guitar.)


Interesting. On my 9 string I have a 28.5" scale and it seems way to damn short for the low F most people want 8s or 9s for. And keep in mind that I can't remember what you have your 7 tuned to.  I'd say G is about the lowest that scale is good for. I've gone up to a .080 also and it still seems to saggy. And I can't get the highest string high enough to be of any use.
To get a 9 to work properly with standard tuning, say from F# to A(which is what I would like), you would have to have such an extreme fanning to the frets that it would be just to much. Say from about 30" to 24". 
I'm sure it's all personal prefferance too.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 28, 2005)

Donnie said:


> To get a 9 to work properly with standard tuning, say from F# to A(which is what I would like), you would have to have such an extreme fanning to the frets that it would be just to much. Say from about 30" to 24".
> I'm sure it's all personal prefferance too.



I would say a 24-27" would be more than sufficent....or a 24.5-28". I don't understand why you're having such a problem with your Low F# string. I had no probs tuning my a 74 gauge string to F# on my old 25.5" 8-string. Even on the new 27" 7-string I just got, my 56 gauge holds pretty well in F#. I'm sure a 68 or 70 would be perfect though.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 28, 2005)

It's just not tight enough for my tastes. It doesn't sound right to me so I just take it up to G and don't even use the highest 2 strings if even play it at all.
I'll just stick to my 7s.
*and before anybody even asks... no, *I will not sell the 9 string*!*


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2005)

W4D said:


> I am just curious in asking you this one question honestly, how many people would like to have a nine string guitar with a trem unit?
> 
> Please get back to me.
> 
> ~W4D


For the right price, I'd get one just for kicks. I'd have fun playing one of those.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 28, 2005)

Tune it like a stick ;p


----------



## dpm (Jun 29, 2005)

Donnie, that's exactly why I'm not building a 9, I just don't feel it will work, the frets would have to be fanned a huge amount. I'm honestly not sure how well the 8 is gonna go with 27.2", tunedto G. I'll probably go with .090 - .100 for that.
for a high A no longer than 24", low F# no shorter than 27", low C (!) would have to be _at least_ 32"

So, good luck Halo, great to see you giving it a go, but.....


----------



## XEN (Jun 29, 2005)

My 28 5/8" is tuned DADGCEA with a 0.074 for the low D. The string is slightly floppy, but mainly because at that tuning it is just not meant to be played in a chord. It works fine for single notes. 

EADGCFADG (Low bass E and A, standard 6 strings tuned one whole step down, and high G) should work just fine on the 9, without having to fan any frets at all - unless that's the goal here- with a uniform scale length of anywhere from 26" to 28 5/8". The high G will still require a very thin string, but it is feasible. The guitar should cover the range of a four string bass and a 6 string guitar with 27 frets.


----------



## drezdin (Jun 29, 2005)

I vote for a hard tail on this one.


----------



## XEN (Jun 29, 2005)

I would have to strongly second that hardtail motion, but whatever they decide to go with will be quite cool, I'm sure.


----------



## Drew (Jun 29, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Dont worry, you're an english lit major, not a math major ;p



American lit, fucker!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2005)

Same language ;p


----------



## Drew (Jun 29, 2005)

:flexes:


----------



## W4D (Jul 8, 2005)

So me and my friend in Los Angeles were thinking of doing bodies like this for some new models <possibly even the 9 string> Tell me what you think. He is currently making some custom shop guitars like these. But we were thinking of making a permant line. 

Any thoughts?

~Waylon

His name is GREY these are samples of his previous works of art.






<br>


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 8, 2005)

holy fuckin geebus! that looks TIGHT!!!! yo if u put out a 7 or more strings guitar with bodys like those i'd be sure to pick one up. well maybe the second one would be a bit painful to play with them horns stickin out but they look amazing. i've always like body shapes that have an organic feel to it and those are mindblowing.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 8, 2005)

not to my tastes


----------



## NiMH (Jul 8, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> It's hard to estimate a legitimate price for an American made 9 stringer since the only reference point we have to date is Conklin, and their bare bones 9 is $4500 without a case. The hardware and electronics themselves will be pricey to you I'm sure. I'd love to say $1500 to $2000, but I'm a realist. I know it's going to cost a lot to make this first run.



I agree. Conklin's 8-strings are priced somewhere around what I call "rape and change." Nevborn's 8 strings are about $2800-$3000.



four_hz_at_140_db said:


> That being said I'd love to be one of the lucky 25.



me too.



four_hz_at_140_db said:


> How many frets? (I recommend an absolute minimum of 24. A 9 string guitar should be all about range.)



Conklin guitars have an option for a 36 fret neck. If you want range, that's where it's at. I'd like to see a custom 36 fret 8 string that doesn't involve being ass-raped over the price.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 8, 2005)

W4D said:


> So me and my friend in Los Angeles were thinking of doing bodies like this for some new models <possibly even the 9 string> Tell me what you think. He is currently making some custom shop guitars like these. Butwe were thinking of making a permant line. Any thoughts?
> 
> ~Waylon
> 
> ...



HOT!


----------



## Leon (Jul 8, 2005)

W4D said:


> So me and my friend in Los Angeles were thinking of doing bodies like this for some new models <possibly even the 9 string> Tell me what you think. He is currently making some custom shop guitars like these. Butwe were thinking of making a permant line. Any thoughts?
> 
> ~Waylon
> 
> ...


very organic looking. i kinda dig the first one, but the second one... the cuts remind me of the ones on the LGM Leviathan.


----------



## Drew (Jul 8, 2005)

I too like the first one, and that's realyl not my sort of thing. Looks like it'd be a bitch and a half to finish, though.


----------



## Leon (Jul 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> Looks like it'd be a bitch and a half to finish, though.


i wouldn't want to carve/whiddle it, either


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 8, 2005)

They look awesome. But it looks like H R Giger might want to sue you guys ;p 
I do like them a lot though.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 8, 2005)

I like that-but won't that increase cost bigtime?


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 8, 2005)

I feel like I've seen those two before...


----------



## darren (Jul 8, 2005)

If you look closely at the top one, you can see the "F-100" inlay in the neck. The bottom one looks like it was probably carved from a Horizon model.

They're impressive examples of carving skill, but i imagine getting a good finish on them will be quite a trick.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 9, 2005)

darren said:


> If you look closely at the top one, you can see the "F-100" inlay in the neck. The bottom one looks like it was probably carved from a Horizon model.
> 
> They're impressive examples of carving skill, but i imagine getting a good finish on them will be quite a trick.



I can definitely see that the top one is an F-100 originally.

But I've definitely seen these specific carvings before. Someone on myspace.com maybe...

edit: found 'em:

F-150
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...592765&blogID=30986631&Mytoken=20050708224519

the other one
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...592765&blogID=24734300&Mytoken=20050708224714

photo gallery including other guitars
http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...=592765&Mytoken=20050708224714&setonlinenow=1

his myspace site
http://www.myspace.com/greyvankuilenburg


----------



## Leon (Jul 9, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I can definitely see that the top one is an F-100 originally.


i kinda see it now too.


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I feel like I've seen those two before...



read my response to your last coment on this. As I said, me and my friend. His name is Grey he is an artist in Los Angeles, CA we are going to be creating a new custom line and possible a standard line of 3 bodies in mass production. We are still working out the details.

~Waylon


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2005)

darren said:


> If you look closely at the top one, you can see the "F-100" inlay in the neck. The bottom one looks like it was probably carved from a Horizon model.
> 
> They're impressive examples of carving skill, but i imagine getting a good finish on them will be quite a trick.



Your are correct about those models I believe. As I said we are talking about combining our shops in california together the one in Los Angeles & Santa Cruz.

As for getting a good finish on them I got the right person already in San Jose, California a real pro. GREAT FUCKING WORK. I use them on alot of my personal stuff and will be bringing them on board the HALO STAFF for good.


----------



## W4D (Jul 9, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I can definitely see that the top one is an F-100 originally.
> 
> But I've definitely seen these specific carvings before. Someone on myspace.com maybe...
> 
> ...



Yup that be GREY. Down in Los Angeles, California as I said before LOL....

ANY WHO.... NOW THAT THAT IS SAID AND DONE>>>>

Any ideas any body. . . We are interested in hearing what you all think before we begin carving more that was the original question I was asking from you all about these designs. 

I already knew who GREY was... As we are talking and working together. I will be dropping thre models with him at the end of this month and we will hash out ideas for a bass, a six string guitar, and a seven string guitar (I AM SURE YOU WILL ALL LIKE TO SEE THAT ONE). Am I correct?

Take Care guys.... Looking forward to your input.

~Waylon


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 9, 2005)

I love the detail. It's very H.R.Giger-ish.

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 9, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Same language ;p


 (English and American)

Very nearly but not quite. Americans like to express there individuality and independance by spelling stuff incorrectly.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen Garrow said:


> I love the detail. It's very H.R.Giger-ish.
> ~A



Yeah, most definitely a Giger influence there (i think 'Bio-mechanical' is an apt description).

They're not paticularly my type of guitar but that carving is amazingly detailed work! 
As someone else pointed out though,surely the labour cost to do work like that would add majorly to the end price wouldn't it ?


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry if that came off like I was accusing you of ripping off the pictures and faking the whole thing, I just thought people might like to see the other pictures he has there 

I really like the guitars, btw. Awesome carvings.


----------



## W4D (Jul 17, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Sorry if that came off like I was accusing you of ripping off the pictures and faking the whole thing, I just thought people might like to see the other pictures he has there
> 
> I really like the guitars, btw. Awesome carvings.



It is cool justsetting the record straight.


----------



## W4D (Aug 15, 2005)

I do not remember what all was said before when I mentioned this or even if I did Mention this.

Me and Grey are working on teh final creation of madness for the 9 string guitars "9" 

I am here asking each of you who would honestly buy a nine string guitar. What you would pay for one, or even best you would be willing to part with for such a creation. I really want to make this nine string at a price that is not to over the top and at a price the people would be willing to pay that would not br8k the bank.

9 string Guitar

Halo N.Hollywood body Carved designs as you saw liek that
Bridge system hard tail or kahler trem
emg pick ups
fanned fretbaord
bolt on body
made in the USA

Just help me with the idea and give me an honest answer ok thanks guys this would be list price I am looking for so keep in mind street price is always 20 % off list and people here that are registerd members always get 30 % off any of our halo guitar.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 15, 2005)

W4D said:


> I do not remember what all was said before when I mentioned this or even if I did Mention this.
> 
> Me and Grey are working on teh final creation of madness for the 9 string guitars "9"
> 
> ...




Wow, ok I'll try USA made, 9 string, ooooo I'd say a list of anywhere between 1650.00 and 1850.00. I'm probably way off, however like you said the price has to also be fairly attractive.


----------



## EverDream (Aug 16, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> I'd say a list of anywhere between 1650.00 and 1850.00. I'm probably way off, however like you said the price has to also be fairly attractive.



I agree with that, that sounds about right to me too. As it is the most I could ever afford to pay for a guitar would be around $1,200 because I like to keep at least $1,500 of credit in my credit card account in case of an emergency (plus I don't like debt that takes forreeeever to pay off) and my credit line at the moment is $3,000.

And so, yes I would DEFINITELY be interested in buying one, if I could get it around $1,200 after the 30% discount  Heck I wouldn't mind having an 8 string if the 9 string is too expensive for me, then I would always be interested in a custom made 8 string if that would be cheaper.


----------



## XEN (Aug 16, 2005)

I think the more pertinent thing would be the actual cost of making the instruments. If we're saying that we would only pay $n and your cost is $n+n it just won't work for you.
I think that for a finely carved 9 string, fanned fret, guitar with EMG pickups and either a hard tail brigde or individual ABM bridge saddles, I'd expect to pay at least $2000 to $3000. Eyb guitars here in Germany quoted me 2200 Euro for a custom 10 string (+/- $2800), but it would not be carved so artistically, nor would it have fanned frets.

Have you decided on a scale length?


----------



## Matt (Aug 17, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> Eyb guitars here in Germany quoted me 2200 Euro for a custom 10 string (+/- $2800), but it would not be carved so artistically, nor would it have fanned frets.



A 10 string without fanned frets  . What do you plan to tune that to? and at what scale length?


----------



## XEN (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, I planned on the 28 5/8" scale, or maybe the Meshuggah 30" scale, but I already play a 28 5/8" scale 7 string. My goal would be to toe the line between Chapman Stick and guitar. As for tuning, I have several ideas, some do not involve standard intervals. My 7 is tuned DADGCEA, with the low D being one octave and one whole step below standard E. I may intend to augment that particular tuning with two lower and one higher, or vice versa, but I've also considered some reversed 4th tunings, CGBDADGCEA, leaving the low D as the lowest note on the instument, slightly like a Stick since I play a lot of two handed tapping stuff. Not sure. I just know that I want 10 strings, and I like the 28 5/8" scale.


----------



## steve bro (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't believe that in my search for a darn 8-string, my $1,500+ aint worth sh*t
I'm a geiger fan and like that guit. If 1,500 could get me an 8 i'd have to say a nine would go for 2-25K


----------



## TMM (May 29, 2006)

I'd be willing to go in for $1500, but I'd also want only very simple features (single bridge pickup, probably set bridge, etc), so hardware/electronics would not be making up most of the cost. 

I'd also want some say in the body/headstock shape. I can draw something out if you want ideas.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

I think the ball was dropped on this one. Contact www.ergoinstruments.com for a 9-string that will fit your budget.


----------



## TMM (May 29, 2006)

Not sure what you mean...?


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

I think what he is saying is that there will be no Halo 9.


----------



## Cancer (May 30, 2006)

W4D said:


> I am just curious in asking you this one question honestly, how many people would like to have a nine string guitar with a trem unit?
> 
> Please get back to me.
> 
> ~W4D



I appreciate what you're doing, and the prospect of a 9 string Kahler intrigues me 

BUT......

At this point I really feel like you would have a bigger market for an 8 string than a 9 string.

IMHO, a 9 string guitar reintroduces the ONLY thing i dislike about being a 7 stringer and was hoping to alleviate with an 8, that being the concept of the odd number of strings.

I believe, and this is TOTALLY my opinion, is that string instrumentalists in general are even minded, and while we can, and have, overcome the weirdness of the odd-string, I for one, saw the 7 string as a transitory tool to my eventually home, an 8 string electric.

I actually believe that most 7 stringer believe in this manner, but i could wrong.

Personally, I would be all over a well designed 8 string electric, especially if it had a Kahler tremolo, which was my original locking trem of choice, but afterward, I would probably never move to a 9.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 30, 2006)

my only concern here is the cost those kahlers are going to be expensive no matter how you slice it, a 6 string version is over 300 right now, Im betting the 9 would be close to $1,000 just for the trem, no offence but I think I will pass on that.


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

I like odd numbers of strings best. That way there is a center. Who wouldn't want a center?

But what trumps that for me is this: the more range, the better. Not just overall range with the instrument, but also the number of notes I can reach in one position.

The only way I would insist on an even number of strings would be with doubled courses, like 12 string guitar or w/e. Having some courses as singles and others as doubles feels odd to me, like the Godin Glissentar. Cool instrument, but the weird factor seems to go up as you play it for the first twenty minutes.


----------



## Durero (May 30, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I like odd numbers of strings best. That way there is a center. Who wouldn't want a center?
> 
> But what trumps that for me is this: the more range, the better. Not just overall range with the instrument, but also the number of notes I can reach in one position.


couldn't have said it better myself 

The only time I like to see even numbers of strings are when the instrument is mainly designed for two-handed tapping.


----------



## darren (May 30, 2006)

Wow... and another dormant thread roars back to life!

Halo has introduced some nice-looking original designs this year, but that production 9-string never materialized.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 30, 2006)

As long as the price isn't too astronomical, I'd love to see one of those "biomechanical" bodies on a 9-string fixed bridge


----------



## Nyogtha (Oct 25, 2007)

Im getting one, itll be alot more comfortable for my hands. I have huge hands and the 7 string makes me cramp up.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeus Christ.

Did it occur to you that the first post was TWO YEARS AGO, and the thread was revived ONE YEAR AGO again? 

In fact, did you even read the thread or just the first post?


----------



## DetunedLoon (Oct 26, 2007)

I just can't get into Biochemical stuff.

Honest to God!!!!.....I would LOVE to see a Halo 9, with all those specs:
Kahler.....Fanned....9 string.......all on an Octivia style body in white.

I need to email Waylon.


----------

